# XD Sub9 ejector



## hordog (Apr 25, 2007)

So, after a couple weeks of reading reviews, checking websites and making Excel spreadsheets to compare different guns to carry, it finally came down to the XD Subcompact .40

I went to my Friendly Neighborhood gun shop to see what they got, the guy there suggested that, because I've got very large hands (wear size 12 shoes too:smt023 ) I should try a subcomp before I buy it (well duh)

So, they've got a Subcompact 9mm to rent, so I do. Out of a box of 50, I had 45 shells either hit me in the face or land on top of my head. I also couldn't buy a decent grouping at all, but that may be because I was flinching every time I pulled the trigger due to the hot chunks of brass singeing my golden blonde locks (blonde but with 'natural platinum highlights')

Does this happen with the XD a lot? Or was I using a ragged out rental gun that they clean every 10,000 rounds whether it needs it or not.
'The guy' said I was probably just holding it wrong. Now, granted, I don't shoot automatics often, prefering my .357, (I never saw the need for them 'euro' guns), but I like to think i can hold a gun correctly.

I still really like the XD (but I'll go with the 4" barrel, the sub did turn out to be too small for me... did I mention my unusually large hands?:supz: ) , but this has me reconsidering going back to my original idea of a small .357, won't need any different ammo that way either

Thanks for your help
Have fun
Hordog


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your a big guy why would you want a subcompact? My son in law is of medium build and he carrys a full size XD-45. His cases exit out to the right about 3 feet away from him. The ejector needed to be adjusted on your pistol as they should never come back at you. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy is right. A lot of people believe that a small guy can't conceal a mid or large sized gun, and that is just a myth. It all depends on mode of carry and dress. That being said I am a big guy,with big hands that carries a M&P compact. I had the XD sub-compact and did not like the muzzle flip of the XD's. As far as reliability and function they are great. I don't know I have heard of the shell casing problem you had taking place very often,grip might be a factor. 
If you just want a compact DAO type gun you might give the compact Glocks or the M&P compacts a try. Both will have a lower bore axis, cutting down on muzzle flip. The Glock will have a similar trigger, the M&P be a little tighter without that scissor type trigger. Now, if your comfortable with the revolver then why not just go with it?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My "new" 9mm Tactical XD will sometimes throw brass backwards and hit me in the glasses. 99% of the time it ejects out to the side. It seems to eject backwards with WWB ammo. I've seen videos of other gun models where that happens as well. That question probably has several answers. But, I'm sure a dirty rental has something to do with it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

My XDSC 9 has never had an ejector problem. It has been perfect from the get go. Never once have I had a FTE. I rented a Glock 27 a while back, and it spit some casings on my head, so maybe there is something to rental guns being less than perfect.


----------



## nicadflyer (May 4, 2007)

I use an XD40SC for CCW. I also have big hands. I have not been hit with a spent case ever and I have put over 6000 rounds through the gun. ​


----------

